# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  este tambien

## Jesus Calzadillas

cartomagia, de primo blass tchang, este te brinda desde tecnica de base hasta efectos mnemonicos, predicciones, etc...editorial lectorum, mexico.

----------


## YaGo

:?:

----------


## to

Se referia al tema de las lista de Tecnicas segur.
Por sierto yaGo hoy cumples años?

Si es asi Felicidades!!

Saludos

----------


## YaGo

Sí, hoy es mi cunmpleaños, ¿Cómo lo has sabido?  :shock: 

Gracias por la felicitación  :P

----------


## Xavi-Z

FIJATE TU!!! Para lo que va a servir un post equivocado... para felicitar a Yago su cumple!!!

MUCHAS FELICIDADES !!!! :D

Cuantas primaveras caen ya?

----------


## to

> Sí, hoy es mi cunmpleaños, ¿Cómo lo has sabido?  :shock: 
> 
> Gracias por la felicitación  :P


Jaa te lli la mente....

Saludos

Pd: Perdon por el Chiste malo Xd

----------


## YaGo

puesss, caen 21 añitos, ni más ni menos.

Mi primer regalo ha sido la GEC2  8) , me llega el lunes...

----------


## to

> puesss, caen 21 añitos, ni más ni menos.
> 
> Mi primer regalo ha sido la GEC2  8) , me llega el lunes...


Mira que bien tienes que cumplir mas seguido Xd
Pero te regalo los dias de esperas ansioas hasta el lunes

Por cierto pacen este post a cambalache !!

Saludos!!

----------


## VANISH

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS YAGO :D QUE TENGAS UN BUEN AÑO MASD DE VIDA

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Carai, 21!! Yo te ponia unos muchos más ... Si hasta resulta que eres más joven que yo!! Bienvenido al club de los 21's!!

Y Felicidades master!!

----------


## YaGo

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

Esperemos que el próximo año de mi vida sea todavía más mágico.

----------


## si66

Feliz cumpleaños, por otro año mas, plagado de magia y fantasia.

salu2

manu

----------


## Jesus Calzadillas

Dios te bendiga ...debes pensar en casarte que ya es tiempo ja ja ja

----------


## Vangrant

Jeje, es verdad, por lo foto yo tb te echaba alguno mas (no muchos, eh??)
Muchas felicidades

----------


## YaGo

Joe, que no soy tan mayor, ¡si todavía soy un crío!

Tendré que poner una foto de cuando tenía 10 años, para que parezca que tengo 18, jaja.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

----------


## Azran

Yo te echaba 25 o 26  :shock: .
Felicidades!!! 

¿Cuantos años me echais?

----------


## Patito

Azran, con esa carita de no haber roto un plato en tu vida, y leyéndote la mente (de paso) me da que tienes 24, creo. (el mentalismo no es lo mío).

Yago, haz como yo, hasta que entre en el área privada y ponga mi foto, está la de mi hijo, que es más guapo que yo...  :Wink: 

Rezad para cuando le pida a Mariano el acceso al área secreta... Veréis el horror en persona... :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Marco Antonio

jajajajaja, felicidades atrasadas YAgo!!!!...

un fuerte abrazo, y a ver si te arreglan esa conexión y charlamos un poco...

----------


## makandrw

FELICIDADES YAGO!! no entiendo komo lo han sabido... la magia no deja de sorprender!!

Saludos!!

PD: A ti Azran... 20¿? :roll:

----------


## JinRoh

Felicidades Yago ^^ Ahora esto se va a convertir en el hilo oficial de adivinación de edades  :D

PD: Antes de que lo intenten, mi foto es antigua, no me parezco en nada ahora  :o

----------


## YaGo

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

¿26?  :shock: 

Bueno , bueno...,   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Felicidades Yago!!
Cuando estuve en Madird te vi pero como no sabia si eras tù (porque la vez anterior ya me equivoqué -le dije a Hector de Pedro si se llamaba Yago! xD-) y no nos presentaron, pues no nos saludamos como Dios manda, jeje.

Después te lo escribi por messenger pero no estabas :P

Pues nada, que muchas felicidades y aprovecha pa pedir regalos! jejeje

Un saludo!!!

----------


## iviro

Muchisimas FELICIDADES.....!!!
Perdon por el atraso.
Lo que son las cosas, yo te hacia de unos 18-19 años como mucho....jeje
Saludos

----------


## Gandalf

Para seguir metíendome con Yago solo decir que en persona parece aun mucho más viejo.

 :twisted: 

Y la próxima vez no pongas esas cosas en el msn...  :P  :P  :P

----------


## YaGo

¡Muuuchas gracias!

LLevo más de 20 días sin internet en condiciones y apenas puedo ver los foros, así que no os preocupéis los tardíos  :P 

Gandalf, ¿Qué cosas del messenger?, ¿Más viejo en persona? vaya... :-(

----------

